
YouTube is now better at live streaming than Twitch - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/10/9126091/youtube-twitch-the-international-5-live-streaming-timeshifting
======
ocdtrekkie
My question is, has anyone tried YouTube Gaming on Firefox or IE? When the
YouTube Gaming coming soon page launched, it only worked on Chrome.

Google seems to have forgot how to test browser compatibility prior to
launching websites.

~~~
Zekio
This seems to be the case with a lot of things google is doing lately

